# Colt 1991 DAO



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

My LGS got in a new Colt Government Model DAO (Double action only), this id the first one I have seen in person. The pistol has a nice feel to it and I'm tempted to buy it. Does anyone here have one yet and if so what do you think of it?


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Is it the New Agent DAO in .45 ACP with "trench" sights? If so, you're one lucky guy IMHO. Buy it before it's GONE!!


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

Unfortunately no, it's the full size Government Model, but still an interesting pistol.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

mag318 said:


> Unfortunately no, it's the full size Government Model, but still an interesting pistol.


I took a look at it on a SHOT Show video - nice looking pistol. I wouldn't mind having one myself, at least from what I saw. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I went back this afternoon and bought the Double Action GM, the thing feels so good in hand that I didn't want to put it down. I imagine that if these sell well Colt will produce several models like a steel frame version or a Commander.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Good luck with it.


----------

